# NEVOEIRO - Serra de Santa Comba (Franco) - Trás-Os-Montes



## Veterano (19 Fev 2011 às 14:39)

A manhã estava hoje propícia ao aparecimento de Nevoeiro, de forma galopante.


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2011 às 15:01)

Espectáculo!!!

Sempre que passo ali ao fundo no IP4, penso para mim como gostaria de subir lá a cima e apreciar a paisagem!!!

Não foi o melhor dia, mas dá para ter uma ideia!


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 15:07)

Boas Fotos !


----------



## Norther (19 Fev 2011 às 15:20)

Grandes paisagens, espectáculo


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2011 às 17:00)

A vista deve ser espectacular aí de cima, pena terem aparecido as nuvens


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2011 às 18:18)

Dá vontade de voar e ir ao encontro delas!


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2011 às 21:18)

Muito bom. Mas quando olho para algumas imagino que seria fantástico era fazer um timelapse, o resultado final poderia ser espectacular. Para a próxima pensa nisso


----------



## Teles (19 Fev 2011 às 21:20)

Belas fotos , muitos parabéns e obrigado pela partilha, só faltava ver aí uns abutres a voar


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2011 às 22:03)

Boas fotos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

Boas fotos e uma paisagem linda, não há qualquer duvida!!! 

Daquelas que apetece ficar sentado a olhar...


----------



## Veterano (19 Fev 2011 às 23:24)

Vince disse:


> Muito bom. Mas quando olho para algumas imagino que seria fantástico era fazer um timelapse, o resultado final poderia ser espectacular. Para a próxima pensa nisso




  Não fiz um timelapse, mas espero que apreciem...


http://img207.imageshack.us/i/kjv.mp4/


----------

